# What is this?



## Bikermaniac (Mar 2, 2018)

Is that a Chief chain ring?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=253460508039


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2018)

Looks like a broken worksman?


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 2, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like a broken worksman?
> 
> View attachment 762779




At first glance it looks broken. Here's the other side. Not broken after all!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> At first glance it looks broken. Here's the other side. Not broken after all!
> 
> View attachment 762807




Ah, I see!


----------



## bairdco (Mar 2, 2018)

It's definitely a Worksman. Probably an 70's industrial newsboy. Heavy-duty clincher rims, knock out front hub.
It's been "olderized," but nothing like the seller's description. 

I have one of those chainrings. Came off some late 70's piece of crap.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 3, 2018)

I just read the description. Sounds like he had his feelings hurt.


*had this close to 24 years*
always a favorite at swap meets
once has a full cleveland welding decal,
on an early 1940's worksman frame
and possible 1940's WWII worksman wheels?
if you head over to a website called "the cabe"
maybe DAVE S. will appraise for FREE
dave, its NOT a $20,000 flying MERKEL
get over it, its an $800 bicycle
how ya all like that ultra rare sprocket??
1920 sears chief, huh!! eat your hearts out!!!
this same frame is shown on a WWII bicycle
used on a military base, its a BEAST of a frame
not sure if cleveland welding help worksman during the war effort
or not? never found much on cleveland welding?
last picture is a worksman military BICYCLE
date unknown? 1940's?
'
*Worksman Cycles* is a family-owned American manufacturer of bicycles and tricyclesfor industrial, commercial and recreational use. The company was founded in 1898 and is headquartered in Ozone Park in the borough of Queens in New York City. The company operates an additional factory in Conway, South Carolina. Worksman is the oldest bicycle manufacturer in the USA


decal now almost all peeled away.
new tires a few years back
rest is very, very vintage!
i believe its a 1930's monarch front end
seat is  1920's or1930's vintage, as is the bars, chain
sprocket, fenders, and rear stand
extremely heavy, wheels are like a 
harley JD, clincher style.
very odd seat, see springs.
all in good working order, however
chain has a kink which im working on.

*RESEARCH BEFORE YOU BUY!*

*fedex shipping in two boxes
$125 for both .*


----------



## tech549 (Mar 3, 2018)

wow! hope he gets his asking price ,should bring all my franken bikes up a nouch1!


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2018)

It must be a racing bike. You can tell because the handlebars are upside down....


----------



## bairdco (Mar 3, 2018)

Poor guy. I mean, it's one thing to believe you have some rare, exotic bike, but it's another thing entirely when you continue to believe it (and defend it) when you're told otherwise.

A new Worksman INB is around $500.

I've never seen any proof of a Worksman made pre-1970. You'd think that a company claiming to be 100+ years old would have some documentation to back that up.

The last bike pictured of the "worksman military bike" isn't a Worksman. 

The only race it'd be competitive in would be down a big hill, because it weighs a friggen ton. 

It's a semi-cool frankenbike, and my appraisal would be about $200.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 3, 2018)

I find it funny that he stated that it's an $800 bike but the starting bid is $845 and the BIN is $1150.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 5, 2018)

LMAO!

Apparently this guy updated his ludicrous description. lol 


*had this close to 24 years*

always a favorite at swap meets
once has a full cleveland welding decal,
on an early 1940's worksman frame
and possible 1940's WWII worksman wheels?


if you head over to a website called "the cabe"
maybe DAVE S. will appraise for FREE
butt(lol) be warned what CABE means


*C*-cuckoo
*A*-anal
*B*-bicycle
*E*-enthusiast


dave, its NOT a $20,000 flying MERKEL
get over it, its an $800 bicycle
how ya all like that ultra rare sprocket??
1920 sears chief, huh!! eat your hearts out!!!
cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo,,,
this same frame is shown on a WWII bicycle
used on a military base, its a BEAST of a frame
not sure if cleveland welding help worksman during the war effort
or not? never found much on cleveland welding?
last picture is a worksman military BICYCLE
date unknown? 1940's?
'


*Worksman Cycles* is a family-owned American manufacturer of bicycles and tricyclesfor industrial, commercial and recreational use. The company was founded in 1898 and is headquartered in Ozone Park in the borough of Queens in New York City. The company operates an additional factory in Conway, South Carolina. Worksman is the oldest bicycle manufacturer in the USA


decal now almost all peeled away.
new tires a few years back
rest is very, very vintage!
i believe its a 1930's monarch front end
seat is  1920's or 1930's vintage, as is the bars, chain
sprocket, fenders, and rear stand
extremely heavy, wheels are like a 
harley JD, clincher style.
very odd seat, see springs.
cabe aint smart enough for it!
cuckoo,
cuckoo,
cuckoo,
all in good working order, however
chain has a kink which im working on.


*fedex shipping in two boxes*
*$125 for both .*


----------



## tech549 (Mar 5, 2018)

I think this is were the saying crazy old coot came from !!


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 5, 2018)

It could be a great deal for the buy it now if he’ll throw in a sea fan “churned up by IRMA”


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2018)

That's a good way to alienate 95% of the classic online bicycle community!


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> That's a good way to alienate 95% of the classic online bicycle community!



I have a feeling he doesn't care. That's fine with me.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 5, 2018)

Some people can't handle the truth of what they actually have vs what they think they have.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 5, 2018)

I think the chain isn't the only kink he should be working on.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't remember I read that description before, he edited it and went well over board with it, just hilarious! LOL. We have to stop giving prices to newbies.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 7, 2018)

Someone went off the deep end...


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 8, 2018)

Buy it now is up past 13k now.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 8, 2018)

Insane! I think he just need to watch in the mirror to find the Cuckoo he's talking about.


----------

